# Crawling



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Do anyone elses chi's just start randomly crawling??
Recently Leila has started doing this. I have got to try to get it on video , it is so cute! 
She will go several feet. She just lays on her tummy with back legs straight out behind her and pulls herself along with her front legs. It cracks me up! I figure she discovered she could do it and thought it was pretty cool. :laughing8:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehehe we call this 'smishing'. Oakley does it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehehe we call this 'smishing'. Oakley does it!


Awl  video please??


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy and Gonzo do it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My cat does it when she wants to bonk the dogs on the head , but can't say i've seen lily or Dottie doing it


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

My boy does it, i say he's scratching his *ahem*.. . lol i try hard to get it on camera but he stops as soon as he catches me looking at him. >.<


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey does it


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It sounds so cute! None of my pack do it... but I seem to remember someone on here posting a video of it once asking if it was normal?? It was a while back but I can't remember who!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster doesnt do it but it sounds so cute


----------



## Marley-N-Mixie_Momma (Apr 17, 2011)

My girl Marley does it... usually after stretching.. it's hilarious


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Its so cute isnt it Cheryl!!! Penny does it! we call it the "army crawl!" when she does it we say to her "armmmyyyy crawl armmmmy crawl! and she goes faster and faster all round the lounge! soooo funny!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> Its so cute isnt it Cheryl!!! Penny does it! we call it the "army crawl!" when she does it we say to her "armmmyyyy crawl armmmmy crawl! and she goes faster and faster all round the lounge! soooo funny!!!


Hahaha, it IS so cute!!!  My son says that she is army crawling also. :laughing8: It seems like she is doing it farther/longer all the time. I will try to video but it will be hard to catch.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

cherper said:


> Hahaha, it IS so cute!!!  My son says that she is army crawling also. :laughing8: It seems like she is doing it farther/longer all the time. I will try to video but it will be hard to catch.


Its so hard to catch on camera.. i never know when shes gunna do it and by the time u get ur camera etc shes started running around!! I know Penny does it most mornings so i`ll have to get out of bed with my camera attached to my wrist ready 2 film lol!!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

My Sissy does something similar. She rubs her butt across the carpet which is a little disgusting cuz it's like she's cleaning her butt with our "new" carpet. lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Both of mine do this on occasion


----------

